# 10,000 g for powder - good enough?



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

You should be just fine. Have you seen this? http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ou...erproof-breathability-confused-explained.html


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> You should be just fine. Have you seen this? http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ou...erproof-breathability-confused-explained.html


yeppp explains everything!!! good luck in CO! wish i was you!!!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

you'll be okay. just try not to sit in the snow for too long. if you can strap in while standing up that will keep your bottom from getting wet. there's also a washer detergent called nikwax that is used specifically for waterproof equipment and it restores the waterproofing properties, check it out.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Nikwax and wash will help to restore the water repellancy of your pants. And yes, 10,000mg is more than enough for power days. Just remember to brush off the snow from your butt once you stand up.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! I will go through the info in that link. Looks like I have a bit of reading to do!

Well, I'm happy that you guys say that as I really didn't want to buy pants that I would probably not use again. For now, I bought ReviveX. I would have done the Nikwax wash in DC5R but for some reason the tag ion the pants says that I should only use DWR spray


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Another time you might be getting damp is when you sit on the chairlift. If there is snow on the seat and you sit on it, the snow will melt. Try swiping as much snow off of the chair with your hand before you sit down. You only have about a half-second in which to do it, so be quick.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

The lift definitely not the issue. It's definitely from me sitting down (or falling but mostly from sitting)


----------

